# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Εγκατάσταση SubWoofer αυτοκινήτου, σε σπίτι.

## tasarasch

paidia 8a h8ela na mou peite pws 8a valw ena suboofer autokinhtou sto spiti.me ti enisxyth kai genika ti prepei na kanw

----------


## moutoulos

Τάσο καλως ήρθες.

Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις πρωτα πρώτα, είναι να μην γράφεις με GreeKLish (ή ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ). Απαγορεύονται αυστηρότατα,
και το εννοώ. Όλα αυτά με βάση τους Κανόνες. Πάτα Επεξεργασία Μηνύματος και διόρθωσε το μήνυμα σου. Αν έχεις 
πρόβλημα με την ορθογραφία, πας εδώ Λύσεις για Ανορθόγραφους και για Greeklish maniac ή ακόμα καλύτερα εδώ 
Ορθογραφία στο Firefox (χρησιμοποιήστε τη!)

 Μετά εδώ είμαστε ...  :Wink: 
Να'σαι καλά

----------


## PCMan

Πες μας ποσα Wrms και πόσα Ω είναι το woofer σου για να σου πουμε τι ενισχυτή θα χρησιμοποισεις.
 Θα χρειαστείς και ενεργό φίλτρο χαμηλών συχνοτήτων για να ακούγεται μόνο το μπάσο.

----------


## tasarasch

einai 200 watt sta 4ohm

----------


## timekeeper

> einai 200 watt sta 4ohm



asdlkj asdasdajjerw twetewtetrew
Είναι η απάντηση που χρειάζεσαι στα Αραβικά... Ήμαρτον ρε φίλε! Μόλις γράφτηκες μέλος, γράφεις χωρίς να έχεις διαβάσει του κανόνες, σε διορθώνει ο Moderator ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΑ κι εσύ συνεχίζεις;

----------


## mikosmas

Φίλε μου διάβασε το ποστ του moutoulos

Αν δεν έχεις ενισχυτή με υποστίρηξη 4Ω στο ηχοσύστημα του σπιτιού σου χριάζεσαι μετασχηματιστή εξόδου 1/2 με ανάλογη ισχύη

Τώρα αν ειναι ενεργό sub τότε είναι άλλη ιστορία


ΜΗΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΣΕ GREEKLISH

----------


## tasarasch

εσενα το ζορι σου ποιο ειναι ρε φιλε??


Επεξεργασία απο moutoulos:
Τάσο άσε τις επιθέσεις. Απλά τα πράγματα. Ή γράψε όπως πρέπει, 
ή μην γράφεις καθόλου. Όλοι τραβάμε "ζόρι" με τα GreekLish.

----------


## tasarasch

ειναι ενεργο το sub και μου ειπαν οτι χρειαζομαι πολλα πραγματα για να παιξει

----------


## tasarasch

> Φίλε μου διάβασε το ποστ του moutoulos
> 
> Αν δεν έχεις ενισχυτή με υποστίρηξη 4Ω στο ηχοσύστημα του σπιτιού σου χριάζεσαι μετασχηματιστή εξόδου 1/2 με ανάλογη ισχύη
> 
> Τώρα αν ειναι ενεργό sub τότε είναι άλλη ιστορία
> 
> 
> ΜΗΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΣΕ GREEKLISH



ειναι ενεργο sub και εχω εναν koda av-1300

----------


## thelegr

Πρεπει να παρεις τροφοδωτικο 13.8v και αμπερ αναλογα της ισχυης του sub (συνιθως ειναι παλμοτροφοδωτικα αυτα απ οσο ξερω), δωσε ρευμα στο sub σου, παραλληλισε την εισοδο ωστε να παει και στον ενισχυτη σου αλλα και στο sub και εισαι ετοιμος.

Επισης αυτο που λεω ισχυει μονο αν το sub σου εχει εσωτερικό φιλτρο (εχει R και L εισοδους)

Αυτα θεωριτικα τα λεω, καλυτερα να εξακριβωσει την "μεθοδο" μου καποιος ποιο εμπειρος

----------


## moutoulos

Τάσο, πές μας αν θες, ποιό είναι το μοντέλο του ενεργού σου SUB.

Εφόσον είναι ενεργό όπως λες, δεν καταλαβαίνω που "κολλάει" ο KODA AV-1300. Αυτός απλά θα συνδεθεί
(_εφόσον πάρει σήμα απο το ByPass L/R του SUB, αν έχει εσωτερικό φίλτρο, όπως λέει ο Ανδρέας_) στα κύρια
ηχεία σου.

----------


## Phatt

Πολλες φορες, ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν μεγαλη σχεση με το αντικειμενο, χρησιμοποιουν λαθος εκφρασεις, με αποτελεσμα να γινεται παρανοηση και κατ'επεκταση ολοκληρη συζητηση πανω σε λαθος αξονα, η οποια ειναι εντελως αχρηστη, και οταν σε καποια φαση αργοτερα αποδειχθει οτι υπηρξε αρχικο λαθος, φτου κι απ'την αρχη.Για να αποφυγουμε κατι τετοιο, καλο θα ηταν ο φιλος να μας εδεινε μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το sub, καθως και απο τις εισοδους/εξοδους που εχει, ωστε να εχουμε μια εγγυημενα πληρη και σωστη εικονα και εκει επανω να αναπτυξουμε το θεμα.

----------


## kenmitsakos

διορθωση ειναι subwoofer και οχι suboofer τι ειναι το oofer ;

----------


## Phatt

> διορθωση ειναι subwoofer και οχι suboofer τι ειναι το oofer ;



 Ολα τα αλλα τα λυσαμε, και σκαλωσε η δουλεια εκει;  :hahahha:

----------


## tasarasch

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=896&page=1   αυτο ειναι το sub.παιδια συγνωμη αλλα ειμαι ασχετος αλλιως δεν θα ρωτουσα

----------


## thelegr

Λοιπων...

Αν βλεπω καλα ο ενισχυτης εχει στερεο εισοδο (Right και Left). αυτο που δεν ξεχοριζω ομως ειναι αν εχει bypass η θα πρεπει να παραλλησεις την εισοδο σου. Κατα τ αλλα ισχυει το παραπανω μου σεναριο (τροφοδωτικο 13.8 βολτ, 20-25 αμπερ = περιπου 300 βαττ)

----------


## Phatt

Τασο εδω δεν παρεξηγουμε καποιον που δεν γνωριζει ουτε τον αποπαιρνουμε.Δεν γινεται να τα ξερουμε ολα, για παραδειγμα εγω δεν εχω ιδεα απο ταβλι.

Τωρα στο θεμα σου.Tο sub σου ειναι οντως ενεργο, πραγμα που σημαινει οτι δεν χρειαζεται ενισχυτη για να παιξει, γιατι τον ενισχυτη τον εχει μεσα του.Το μονο που χρειαζεται για να παιξει ειναι σημα, τιποτε αλλο.Συνεχιζω να επιμενω στο να δουμε καλη φωτογραφια απο την προσοψη, εκει που εχει τους κοννεκτορες και τα κουμπια για να δουμε με τι ακριβως εχουμε να κανουμε και τι επιλογες υπαρχουν, καθως επισης και μια καλη φωτογραφια απο την πισω μερια του ενισχυτη.Μονο ετσι θα μπορεσουμε να σε καθοδηγησουμε για το τι ειναι καλυτερο να κανεις.

----------


## thelegr

> ...για παραδειγμα εγω δεν εχω ιδεα απο ταβλι.....



Ουτε εγω :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Οπως ειπαμε και εγω και ο Phatt δεν γινεται δουλεια χωρις να ξερουμε τις "δυνατοτητες" του μηχανιματως... Συνεπως χρειαζομαστε φοτο απο τα σημεια που γινονται οι συνδεσεις και καλη!

----------


## tasarasch

δεν το εχω ακομη το sub γι αυτο ρωταω να ξερω αν θα μπορεσω να το συνδεσω.

----------


## Phatt

Ναι αλλα καταλαβε, οτι χρειαζομαστε φωτογραφιες απο το sub και απο τον ενισχυτη για να δουμε αν μπορει να συνδεθει και με ποιον τροπο.

----------


## tasarasch

φωτο απο το sub ειναι δυσκολο να βρω.ξερω οτι εχει θυρες rca(κοκκινο-ασπρο) και τρεις ρευματος.απο οτι μου ειπαν οι δυο ειναι + και - και η αλλη για το ραδιοφωνο του αυτοκινητου

----------


## thelegr

οχι ακριβως. η μια ειναι + η αλλη - και η 3η (που σου ειπαν οτι ειναι για το ραδιο) ειναι σκανδαλισμος. κατι σαν ρελε με το οποιο ανοιγει το κυκλωμα. δηλαδη το εχεις συνδεσει (σε σειρα αν δεν κανω λαθος) με το Ραδιο του αυτοκινητου και οταν ανοιγεις το ραδιο, δινεται σκανδαλισμος και ανοιγει ταυτοχρονα και το sub. Οταν κλεινεις το ραδιο, πολυ απλα κλεινει αυτοματα και το sub. Εσυ πολυ απλα συνδεεις μαζι + και σκανδαλισμο οστε οταν ειναι συνδεδεμενο στο ρευμα να ανοιγει κανονικα. η καλυτερα για να κλεινεις αν θες το sub με εναν διακοπτη υλοποιησε το παρακατω ΠΟΛΥ απλο σχεδιο... Στην εικονα θα δεις και γενικως μια συνδεσμολογια που θα μπορουσες να χρισιμοποιησεις...
συν.jpg

----------


## Phatt

Αυτα που μας ειπες ειναι χρησιμα Τασο.
Καμια φωτο απο την πισω μερια του ενισχυτη παιζει;

----------


## thelegr

> Αυτα που μας ειπες ειναι χρησιμα Τασο.
> Καμια φωτο απο την πισω μερια του ενισχυτη παιζει;



Αυτο λεει το παιδι.... οτι δεν εχει  :Tongue Smilie: . Καλλο θα ηταν ομως να βγαλεις φιλε μου, οστε να ξερουμε και με τι εχουμε να κανουμε.

----------


## Phatt

Ειπε οτι δεν εχει απο το sub, οχι απο τον ενισχυτη.
Αντε καλη Ανασταση, περασε η ωρα.

----------


## thelegr

Δικη μου παραλειψη. συγνωμη!


ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ, ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΑΙΣΤΗ (και αν οχι ακομα θα το κανει, το λεει στο φλιτζανι :P)

----------


## tasarasch

http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/images/p...AV1300PISO.jpg ο koda av-1300 απο πισω

----------


## tasarasch

> οχι ακριβως. η μια ειναι + η αλλη - και η 3η (που σου ειπαν οτι ειναι για το ραδιο) ειναι σκανδαλισμος. κατι σαν ρελε με το οποιο ανοιγει το κυκλωμα. δηλαδη το εχεις συνδεσει (σε σειρα αν δεν κανω λαθος) με το Ραδιο του αυτοκινητου και οταν ανοιγεις το ραδιο, δινεται σκανδαλισμος και ανοιγει ταυτοχρονα και το sub. Οταν κλεινεις το ραδιο, πολυ απλα κλεινει αυτοματα και το sub. Εσυ πολυ απλα συνδεεις μαζι + και σκανδαλισμο οστε οταν ειναι συνδεδεμενο στο ρευμα να ανοιγει κανονικα. η καλυτερα για να κλεινεις αν θες το sub με εναν διακοπτη υλοποιησε το παρακατω ΠΟΛΥ απλο σχεδιο... Στην εικονα θα δεις και γενικως μια συνδεσμολογια που θα μπορουσες να χρισιμοποιησεις...
> συν.jpg



ευχαριστω φιλε.καταλαβα τι πρεπει να κανω!

----------


## Phatt

Τασο αυτη τη φωτο την βρηκα και γω αλλα ειναι λιγο κουλη, δεν βγαινουν τα γραμματα.
Βοηθα λιγο να μας πεις τι γραφει...

----------


## tasarasch

https://picasaweb.google.com/1184363...92310382309506
peite mou an mporeite na thn deite

----------


## thelegr

Βρε φιλε μου, παλι greeklish;;;; Αφου στο ειπαμε οτι δεν πρεπει γιατι, αφου "συμορφωθηκες" μια φορα, τωρα το ξανακανεις; Γιατι το να το κανεις μια φορα, εστω και αν επιμεινεις στο λαθος σου, το λεω αγνοια και ισχυρογνομοσυνη. Το να το επαναλαμβανεις το θεωρω βλακεια... Νομιζω πως ολοι οι φιλοι εδω ειχαν την διαθεση να σου απαντησουν παρα την κακη αρχη.... Τωρα αμφιβαλω αν παραμενει αυτη η διαθεση.

Αυτα που σου λεω δεν στα λεω για να σε επιπληξω, μιας που δεν εχω κιολας αυτην την αρμοδιοτητα, αλλα φιλικα. Δεν μπορεις να σταθεις σε μια κοινοτητα, εστω και διαδυκτιακη, χωρις να ακολουθεις τους κανονες της.

Διορθωσε σε παρακαλω το λαθος σου και καλυτερο, ετσι για τα τυπικα, θα ηταν να ζητησεις ενα συγνωμη, οχι σε εμενα, σε ολους αλλα κυριως στον moutoulos που παρα την διορθωση του εγινε αυτο που εγινε, για την απερισκεψια σου.

Πιστευω πως με λιγη καλη θεληση, αν δεχθεις το λαθος σου και *ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΕΙΣ*, θα συνεχισει να υπαρχει αυτη η καλη θεληση ολων μας.

Φιλικα παντα,
Ανδρεας

Οριστε ενα λινκ για μετατροπη greeklish

----------


## tasarasch

παιδια συγνωμη ξεχαστηκα...

----------


## thelegr

Πολυ ωραια. Ετσι συνεννοουμαστε  :Smile: 
επεξεργασου το λοιπων το μηνυμα σου....


Στο θεμα μας ομως.
Απ οτι βλεπω εχει λειτουργια και για 2.0 και για *5.0;;;;;* 1η φορα το βλεπω αυτο.... Αν βρουν ακρη τα παιδια που τον ξερουν και βγαλουν εξοδο για sub απο κει δεν ξερω. Το σχεδιακι μου ομως ακομα ισχυει..... Αν δεν καταλαβες κατι απο το σχεδιακι πες το μου να σου εξηγησω  :Wink:

----------


## tasarasch

μολις πριν απο λιγο μου καηκε ο ενισχυτης  :Sad:  και τωρα λεω να τον στειλω πισω και να παρω εναν αυτοκινητου αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσω να τον βαλω στο σπιτι.

----------


## thelegr

Δεν ειναι τιποτα το φοβερο. απλως θες ηχεια 4Ω αντι για 8Ω (εκτως αν παρεις ενισχυτη που εχει δυνατοτητα για 8Ω) και μεγαλύτερο  τροφοδωτικο

Θα φτιαξω σχιματακι και γι αυτο να καταλαβεις τι λεω  :Wink:

----------


## thelegr

Οριστε.... Απλως το τροφοδωτικό σου θα πρεπει να ειναι ποιο ισχυρο (περισσοτερα αμπερ -> περισσοτερα βαττ) και αναλογο της ισχυης του ενισχυτη + την ισχυη του sub.
συν2.jpg

----------


## Phatt

Πως καηκε, στο ασχετο;
Τελοσπαντων, αντι να κοιτας να βαλεις πραγματα αυτοκινητου στο σπιτι, δεν κοιτας να βαλεις πραγματα σπιτιου;
Ακομη και το sub ειναι ημιμετρο, εκτος κι αν στο δωσαν τζαμπα.
Για ενισχυτη ουτε να το σκεφτεσαι, τα ρευματα που τραβαει ειναι τοσο μεγαλα που θα παρακαλουσες να ειχες αγορασει ενισχυτη σπιτιου, γιατι θα ματωσεις να πληρωνεις τροφοδοτικα, γιατι ειτε δεν θα κανουν δουλεια, ειτε θα τα καις.Εκτος κι αν αποφασισεις να βαλεις μια μεγαλη μπαταρια και να την φορτιζεις, αλλα ποιος θελει μια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου στο σαλονι του η στο δωματιο του;Υπαρχουν πολυ καλες ετοιμες λυσεις σε σχετικα μικρο κοστος.Εαν θελεις πες τι χρημματα διαθετεις για να σε κατατοπισουμε σε κατι φτηνο και ικανοποιητικο.

----------


## thelegr

Ολοσωστος ο Παναγιωτης

----------


## tasarasch

αρα δεν ειναι καλο να βαλω ενισχυτη αυτοκινητου ε?το σκεφτηκα γιατι με τα χρηματα που θα εδινα για εναν ενισχυτη σπιτιου θα επαιρνα και ηχεια αλλα και ενισχυτη αυτοκινητου.οποτε το ξεχναω.μηπως μπορειτε να μου πειτε αν γινεται να κανω με καποιον τροπο πιο ανθεκτικο τον ενισχυτη μου?

----------


## Phatt

Τι εννοεις να τον κανεις πιο ανθεκτικο;Για ποιον ενισχυτη μιλας;

----------


## tasarasch

για τον koda av-1300

----------


## thelegr

;;;; τον εφτιαξες;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Phatt

Ανθεκτικο στο τι; Αφου τον εκαψες ηδη...Θα τον φτιαξεις;
Ενα μηχανημα εχει καποια συγκεκριμενα χαρακτηριστικα, οταν ξεφευγεις απο αυτα λογικο ειναι να προκαλεσεις ζημια.Σκεψου να εχεις ενα παπι και να το εχεις καρφωμενη την 1η για μια μερα ολοκληρη...δε θα κολλησει;
Ετσι ειναι και με ολα τα πραγματα, ετσι και με τους ενισχυτες.Αμα τον ζορισεις εκτος χαρακτηριστικων, θα τον καψεις.Εαν βαλεις λαθος ηχεια, βραχυκυκλωματα η οτιδηποτε, θα γινει η ζημια.Δεν εχει να τον κανεις ποιο ανθεκτικο, εχει συγκεκριμενες προϋποθεισεις κατω απο τις οποιες μπορει να εργαστει.

----------


## thelegr

μιπως θελει να βαλει καποιο κυκλωμα προστασιας ηχειων η υπεροδηγησης; αλλα αυτα νομιζω μπαινουν μεσα στον ενισχυτη....

----------


## tasarasch

κανονικα τον δουλευα.δεν τον υπερφορτωσα.ειχα δυο ηχεια πανω και καθως επαιζε σταματησε.οταν λεω να τον κανουμε πιο ανθεκτικο εννοω να αλλαξω οτι χρειαζεται για να σηκωνει περισσοτερα.

----------


## tasarasch

> ;;;; τον εφτιαξες;;;;;;;;;;;



 δεν τον εφτιαξα.μαλλον θα τον στειλω πισω να παρω εναν καλυτερο

----------


## thelegr

Φιλε μου δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα.... δηλαδη θες να πεις να βγαζει μεγαλυτερη ισχυη; Τοτε, αν και μονο αν γινεται καποια μετατροπη, το κολλητηρι ειναι απαραιτητο...

----------


## tasarasch

ναι αυτο λεω

----------


## thelegr

κι εγω, ειχα βαλει την κιθαρα μου στον sansui AU-5500 του πατερα μου και επαιζα και ξαφνικα μπουπ..... παει η βαθμιδα ενισχυσης και τα ηχεια κοπανησαν στον τοιχο :Tongue2: . Λες να ηταν το οτι ειχα βαλει την προενισχυση στο phono και υπεροδηγουσε;;; :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## thelegr

εδω δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω μιας που ουτε το σχεδιο του ενισχυτη εχω, ουτε τις απαραιτητες γνωσης για να σου πω πως θα παρεις μεγαλυτερη ισχυη... Αλλα αφου ειναι μεσα στο σπιτι τα 20 (βιας 30) βαττ ειναι μια χαρα... αλλα μιλαμε για πραγματικα βαττ οχι σαν τα ραδιοσιντοκασετοφωνα που τους κολανε μια ετικετα 180 βαττ και δεν ειναι ουτε εικοσι εδω η τεχνολογια και η οικοδομηση εχει παει μπροστα... εχεις δει ενισχυτη με τσιμεντο μεσα;;;; εγω ναι.... ψαξε λιγο στο φορουμ και θα τον δεις κι εσυ

----------


## tasarasch

τελος παντων.συγνωμη αν σας κουραζω.ας αφησουμε τον ενισχυτη.αν φτιαξω ηχειο 3 δρομων στα 500 βατ τι χρειαζομαι?θα παρω 2 woofer και μια κορνα.αλλο τι θα χρειαστω?

----------


## thelegr

οσο πας μπλεκεις σε ολο και ποιο περιεργα πραγματα  :Smile: 

αν για τον ενισχυτη θα σε βοηθουσαν 10 εδω που ειχαν σχεδιο και γνωσεις για ηχεια επιδη εχουν να κανουν με ακουστικη κλπ δεν θα βρεις ουτε εναν

----------


## tasarasch

εσυ δεν ξερεις?

----------


## thelegr

αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με ηλεκτρονικα που κουτσα στραβα ξερω καποια πραγματακι (ουτε 0.1% αυτων που υπαρχουν) αλλα για φυσικη... εχει να κανει με ογους κυματα κλπ το μονο που εχει να κανει με ηλεκτρονικα ειναι η συνδεσμολογια.... επισης για να φτιαξεις καλλα ηχεια θες :

1ον ακριβα μεγαφωνα
2ον δοκιμασμενες διαστασεις καμπινας ΣΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΦΩΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ
3ον ακριβεια στην κατασκευη
4ον εργαλεια
5ον χρημα

----------


## tasarasch

και εγω για την συνδεσμολογια ρωταω.τα υπολοιπα θα τα μαθω αλλου.

----------


## thelegr

ενα καλο 3δρομο ηχειο λιγα περι τα 100 βατ αν θυμαμαι καλα, το 3-way classic θα σου παει Τ_Ο_Υ_Λ_Α_Χ_Ι_Σ_Τ_Ο_Ν 600 ευρω

----------


## thelegr

γραφαμε μαζι

ακομα και η συνδεσμολογια μπλεκει με φασμα συχνοτητων, επαγωγη, αντισταση κτλ.... δεν ειναι ευκολο πραγμα να σχεδιασεις κατι τετοιο

----------


## thelegr

και που θα τα μαθεις (να τα μαθουμε κι εμεις  :Wink: )

----------


## tasarasch

τι θα χρειαστω ομως?εκτος απο αυτα που ειπα.μηπως και ενα crossover 3 δρομων 500 βατ στα 8Ω?αυτα μονο αν ξερω τα υπολοιπα θα τα βρω

----------


## thelegr

μπορεις να υπολογισεις τις διαστασεις της καμπινας;;;;;

----------


## tasarasch

εγω οχι.μου προτειναν ενα ατομο να ρωτησω αλλα θελω να ξερω τι πρεπει να αγορασω

----------


## thelegr

βρε φιλε μου, μην μπαινεις σε τετοια μονοπατια χωρις την απαραιτητη γνωση.... ειναι Δ_Υ_Σ_Κ_Ο_Λ_Ο! τι να σου πω.... θες 1 γουφερ, 1 μιντρειτζ και 1 τουιτερ καθως και 1 κροσοβερ 3 δρομων.... απο κει και περα τα λιτρα του γουφερ να υπολογισεις την καμπινα.... εγω δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω σε κατι αλλο. αλλα απο κει και περα θες να φτιαξεις 1 ηχειο που απλως θα ακους τι λεει ο τραγουδιστης η 1 ηχειο ποιοτικο; γιατι πρεπει να ξερεις οτι το ηχειο ειναι το Υπ αριθμον 1 ζωντικο οργανο στο ηχοσυστημα... θα πρεπει τα μεγαφωνα να συνεργαζονται με τις καμπινες και τα κροσοβερ για να αποδοσουν.... αν για παραδειγμα η καμπινα ειναι μικροτερη απ αυτην που ζηταει το μεγαφωνο, θα το καψεις μιας που δεν θα εχει τα απαραιτητα λιτρα να κινηθει...

----------


## Phatt

Αν θες να κανεις ηχειο, ψαξε να βρεις ετοιμα σχεδια.
500W; Club θα ανοιξεις; Και που θα βρεις ενισχυτη να τα οδηγησεις; Η δυναμη δεν ειναι το παν... Χωρια οτι θα σου βγουν ακριβα...

----------


## PCMan

> Αν θες να κανεις ηχειο, ψαξε να βρεις ετοιμα σχεδια.
> 500W; Club θα ανοιξεις; Και που θα βρεις ενισχυτη να τα οδηγησεις; Η δυναμη δεν ειναι το παν... Χωρια οτι θα σου βγουν ακριβα...



 Έχω μπερδευτεί..
Δεν μας λες καλύτερα πόσα λεφτά δίνεις? 
Εμείς θα σου πούμε τι ενισχυτή παίρνεις, και τι ηχεία.
500W δεν είναι πολλά αν είσαι λίγο τρελαμένος! Εγώ ας πούμε έχω ενισχυτή 2*350wrms @ 8Ω και 2 ηχεία 400Wrms @ 8Ω στα 99db στο δωμάτιο μου! Μιλάμε για περίπου 124db spl σε έναν χώρο περίπου 20 τετραγωνικών!

----------


## thelegr

Π_Α_Ν_Α_Γ_Ι_Α___Μ_Ο_Υ_!_!_!_!_!_!


Βαζεις ποτε την ενταση πανω απο 10%;;;;

----------


## PCMan

> Π_Α_Ν_Α_Γ_Ι_Α___Μ_Ο_Υ_!_!_!_!_!_!
> 
> 
> Βαζεις ποτε την ενταση πανω απο 10%;;;;



 Και 110 μην σου πω! Αμα δεν πονέσουν τα αυτιά μου δεν ευχαριστιέμαι! :P

----------


## moutoulos

> *... αν είσαι λίγο τρελαμένος*! Εγώ ας πούμε έχω ενισχυτή 2*350wrms @ 8Ω και 2 ηχεία 400Wrms @ 8Ω στα 99db στο δωμάτιο μου! 
> Μιλάμε για περίπου 124db spl σε έναν χώρο περίπου 20 τετραγωνικών!



ΜΟΝΟ ΛΙΓΟ ??. Ολοκληρωτικά θα έλεγα ...  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  
Σορρυ βρε Νίκο δεν κρατήθηκα  :W00t: . Καλοπροαίρετο είναι το αστείο μου *μη με παρεξηγήσεις* ...

Αλλά ..., και 2x350, και RMS, και 99 dB τα μεγάφωνα/ηχεία, και 20τμ μόνο?. Απλά ακούγεται τόσο υπερβολικό, όσο δείχνει ...

Μην ξεφτιλίζουμε τα Watt έτσι. Εντάξει το καταλαβαίνω το SUB μας μπορεί να είναι 500Wrms (σε ταινίες & μουσική).

Κάτι το πολύ σχετικό ..., τις περισσότερες φορές ένα σετ ενισχυτή 2x100 Wrms, μαζί με ένα SUB 300-500 Wrms, 
σε συνδυασμό με ένα ζεύγος ηχείων 93dB, είναι Οκ.

Αν μου έλεγες οτι έχεις ένα οροφο-διαμέρισμα "ανοιχτό" 100-120 τμ και πάνω, και είχες αυτά, δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση.

Εννοείται οτι δεν λεω οτι λες ανακρίβειες, και δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να μην σε πιστέψω, αλίμονο, 
απλά προσωπικά για τον χώρο που έχεις (*20τμ*), το κρίνω υπερβολικό.

Απο την άλλη βέβαια ο καθένας ανάλογα τις ανάγκες του ...  :Wink: . Εγώ πάντως στο δωμάτιό σου, με τέρμα μουσική, δεν θα έμπαινα  :W00t: .

Και κάτι ακόμα. Σε έναν τέτοιο χώρο, με τέτοια ένταση, οι αντανακλάσεις ήχου είναι τόσο έντονες, σε σημείο να μην είσαι σίγουρος 
τι ακριβώς ακούς ...

Πάντα γνώμη μου, και ανευ παρεξήγησης ...
Να'σαι καλά !!!

----------


## aris285

> Έχω μπερδευτεί..
> Δεν μας λες καλύτερα πόσα λεφτά δίνεις? 
> Εμείς θα σου πούμε τι ενισχυτή παίρνεις, και τι ηχεία.
> 500W δεν είναι πολλά αν είσαι λίγο τρελαμένος! Εγώ ας πούμε έχω ενισχυτή 2*350wrms @ 8Ω και 2 ηχεία 400Wrms @ 8Ω στα 99db στο δωμάτιο μου! Μιλάμε για περίπου 124db spl σε έναν χώρο περίπου 20 τετραγωνικών!



 :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer: 
Και τι μουσικη ακους?

----------


## Phatt

Καλα ειναι να βαλεις ροζ θορυβο και να μπεις εκει μεσα στο τερμα.ΧΑΧΑ, σε τετοιες εντασεις, τον νιωθεις τον ηχο με την αφη, πλεον.Νικολα, ποσο χρονω εισαι;Ειναι κριμα να χαλασεις τα αυτια σου, ρωτα και μενα τωρα που ειμαι με τις ωτοασπιδες στο παραμικρο...Εκτεθηκα σε μεγαλους θορυβους λιγο παλαιοτερα, + πολλες ωρες ακουστικα...Τι τα θες;

Για να γυρισουμε λιγο στο θεμα, νομιζω οτι ο φιλος μας ο Τασος δεν εχει και μεγαλη αισθηση για το τι πραγμα μιλαει συν οτι τα W τα μοιραζουν σαν στραγαλια σε ηχοσυστηματα, σε ενισχυτες και σε ηχεια...

----------


## PCMan

> ΜΟΝΟ ΛΙΓΟ ??. Ολοκληρωτικά θα έλεγα ...  
> Σορρυ βρε Νίκο δεν κρατήθηκα . Καλοπροαίρετο είναι το αστείο μου *μη με παρεξηγήσεις* ...
> 
> Αλλά ..., και 2x350, και RMS, και 99 dB τα μεγάφωνα/ηχεία, και 20τμ μόνο?. Απλά ακούγεται τόσο υπερβολικό, όσο δείχνει ...
> 
> Μην ξεφτιλίζουμε τα Watt έτσι. Εντάξει το καταλαβαίνω το SUB μας μπορεί να είναι 500Wrms (σε ταινίες & μουσική).
> 
> Κάτι το πολύ σχετικό ..., τις περισσότερες φορές ένα σετ ενισχυτή 2x100 Wrms, μαζί με ένα SUB 300-500 Wrms, 
> σε συνδυασμό με ένα ζεύγος ηχείων 93dB, είναι Οκ.
> ...




 Χαχαχα!! δεν σε παρεξηγώ!
Κάπου στα 20 είναι, αντε πες 25 το πολύ. Δεν έχω μέτρο τωρα για να μετρήσω ακριβώς.
Εμένα πάντως είναι αρκετοι που δεν μπαίνουν στο δωμάτιο μου!! Η μπαίνουν με κλειστά τα αυτιά για να κλείσουν την μουσική!
Χαμός γίνεται απο αντανακλάσεις, ο ήχος μπερδεύεται πολύ. Το καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που τα έβγαλα όλα βόλτα για πάρτυ! Έξω ακουγονται πιό πολύ πιό καθαρά.
Βασικά για αυτό τον σκοπό τα πήρα αλλά και επειδή μαρέσει η ένταση αλλά και η ποιότητα. Αν πχ είχα έναν 2*100W όπως λες(είχα και μεγαλύτερο αλλα δεν με κάλυπτε!!!) και ήθελα να τον τσιτώσω, θα παραμόρφωνε.





> Και τι μουσικη ακους?



Απ όλα εκτός απο ροκ και τέτοιου ίδους. Κυρίως σκυλιά, λαικά μετά ξενα και μετα όλα τα άλλα.





> 23 είμαι. Εντάξει είπαμε, δεν το έχω και όλη την ώρα τέρμα. Απλά όταν μου την δίνει, του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει!
> Τι είναι ο ρόζ θόρυβος?



Ορίστε και μία φωτο απο εδώ.



Είναι άλλο ένα ηχείο(1 μέτρο περίπου ακόμα δηλαδή) στα δεξιά και κάθεται όρθιο, αλλά δεν με παίρνει να παω άλλο πίσω για να χωρέσει στην φωτο.
ΥΓ. Η οθόνη είναι 32". Το λέω για να μην ξεγελαστείτε απο το μέγεθος της.

----------


## Phatt

Αυτοι οι ΤΑ εχω μαθει οτι ειναι πολυ τιμια μηχανακια(και φτηνα)...Κι εγω 27 ειμαι αγαπητε μη νομιζεις οτι ειμαι κανενας μπαρμπας, απλα θελω να στο πω να ξερεις οτι τετοιου ειδους προβληματα ισως ειναι πιο κοντα απ'οσο νομιζουμε...Για τον ροζ θορυβο βαρα ενα google.

----------


## stelios_a

λοιπον θελω να σου κανω καποιες ερωτησεις. 1ον ποσο χρονων εισαι ? 2ον πως γινεται καθε μερα να αλαζεις γνωμη και μια θες να συνδεσεις το sub την αλλη θες να φτιαξεις ηχεια την αλλη θες ενισχυτη και  τετοια ? μου θυμιζεις την εποχη που ειμουν 12 χρονων και επερνα τηλεφωνα στα μαγαζια και ρωτουσα συνεχως για μεγαφωνα sub Και τα σχετικα ...

----------


## thelegr

Βεβαια δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να απαντησει σε τετοιες αδιακριτες ερωτησεις.... Φιλικα παντα, δεν προσπαθω να σε "μαλωσω", αλλα δεν ειναι σωστο να τον ρωτας την ηλικια του... Δεν λεω αυτη η συμπεριφορα ειναι "αλλοκωτη" αλλα αυτο δεν δινει σε κανεναν μας δικαιωμα να κανουμε τετοιες ερωτησεις  :Wink: 

Φιλικα, Ανδρεας

----------


## PCMan

> Αυτοι οι ΤΑ εχω μαθει οτι ειναι πολυ τιμια μηχανακια(και φτηνα)...Κι εγω 27 ειμαι αγαπητε μη νομιζεις οτι ειμαι κανενας μπαρμπας, απλα θελω να στο πω να ξερεις οτι τετοιου ειδους προβληματα ισως ειναι πιο κοντα απ'οσο νομιζουμε...Για τον ροζ θορυβο βαρα ενα google.



Ναι, κάνει δουλειά και αν κρίνω από τα εντόσθια του(από τα λίγα που έχω δει), είναι συμμαζεμένος.
 Τώρα για το κόστος, τι να σου πω?
Αν σου πω ότι μόλις τον πήρα το μετάνιωσα? Με 45€ παραπάνω έπαιρνα αυτόν...
Για τον ροζ θόρυβο, γιατί ροζ και όχι μια συχνότητα στα 40hz να πέφτουν οι σοβάδες???  χαχαχα!!!

----------


## Phatt

Κοιτα τα behringer επισης ειναι τιμια, αλλα εαν ηθελα να ψωνισω κατι PA θα ρωτουσα σιγουρα πρωτα τον Σακη απ'τη Ν.Μακρη.
Αντε και το ξεφτιλισαμε το θεμα του παιδιου με οτι ναναι πραματα.

----------


## moutoulos

Ας πώ και εγώ ένα τελευταίο OffTopic  :Laugh: .

Νίκο βλέπω έχεις τον αγαπημένο μου ΤΑ1050. Ωραίος ο ενισχυτής (οι ενισχυτές t-amp) του "Θωμά".
Ο συγκεκριμένος ανα κανάλι έχει 4x2SC5200 & 4x2SA1943, που είναι επίσης τα αγαπημένα μου "ηχητικά" 
τρανζίστορ ...

----------


## PCMan

Μπορεί να μην είναι off topic. Mπορεί να του αρέσει αυτό το setup.
Γρηγόρη εσύ μου είπες να πάρω τον ta1050!!! 
Θυμάσαι? χεχε!

----------


## moutoulos

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Ούτε που το θυμόμουν, τουλάχιστον τώρα νοιώθω οτι έκανα ένα ακόμα καλό ...
Που το ξετρύπωσες βρε θηρίο?

Βλέπω οτι στο είχα προτείνει πέρυσι, ακριβώς σαν σήμερα (28-04-10), πόστ 27.
Τυχαίο ?, δεν νομίζω !!!  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## thelegr

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Να μου το λεγαν δεν θα το πιστευα!!!!!

----------


## tasarasch

δεν πειραζει παιδια..πειτε οτι θελετε..κι επειδη εχω αλλαξει πολλα θεματα καλυτερα να μου πειτε καποια οικονομικη λυση για να εχω καλο ηχο γυρω στα 500 βατ και δυνατο μπασο!!

----------


## PCMan

Χαχαχαχχαχα!!!
Απίστευτο! χαχα!

Όταν λες 500w τι εννοείς? ένα ζεύγος ηχείων απο 500W το καθε ένα ή στο σύνολο τους? Με woofer ή χωρίς?
Και τι 500w? wrms εννοείς? Να τραβάει τόσο ή να αποδίδει τόσο?
Γίνε λίγο ποιό σαφής...

----------


## Phatt

Εδω εισαι... http://www.thomann.de/gb/the_box_pa_...i_e800_set.htm

----------


## tasarasch

> Χαχαχαχχαχα!!!
> Απίστευτο! χαχα!
> 
> Όταν λες 500w τι εννοείς? ένα ζεύγος ηχείων απο 500W το καθε ένα ή στο σύνολο τους? Με woofer ή χωρίς?
> Και τι 500w? wrms εννοείς? Να τραβάει τόσο ή να αποδίδει τόσο?
> Γίνε λίγο ποιό σαφής...



ζευγος η και ενα ηχειο.με woofer να αποδιδει τοσο

----------


## tasarasch

> Εδω εισαι... http://www.thomann.de/gb/the_box_pa_...i_e800_set.htm



αν βρισκαμε και πιο φθηνα...

----------


## Phatt

Κοιτα, νομιζω οτι η τιμη ειναι ηδη χωμα, γι'αυτο που παιρνεις.Σκεψου τι παιρνεις, παιρνεις τεσσερα 15ρια woofer!Σκετα να πεις να τα παρεις, πιο πολλα θα δωσεις...Στην καλυτερη οι κορνες θα κανουν 20-30ε η μια, οι καμπινες 100ε και οι δυο...Και παιρνεις και τον ενισχυτη δωρο!
Στο λεω να το ξερεις, εαν βρεις καποιο πακετο που να δηλωνει τοσα W πιο φθηνα, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ.
Το πακετακι ειναι best seller σε αυτη την κατηγορια, εγω αν ειχα μια αυλη να καλυψω σε χωριο, σιγουρα θα το επαιρνα.

----------


## PCMan

> αν βρισκαμε και πιο φθηνα...



 Δηλαδή πόσο πιο φτηνα να βρείς???
Τζάμπα τα δίνουν όπως λέει και ο παναγιώτης.

Αμα θες και γουφερ σ'αυτά τα W, τότε υπολόγισε άλλα τόσα χρήματα περίπου γιατί θες ενισχυτή και ενεργό crossover τουλάχιστον 500wrms.

----------


## graphist83

To club η η καφετερια που θα καλυψεις ποσο μεγαλα ειναι? Γιατι οταν ακουω τέτοιους αριθμούς (500W) φανταζομαι για κατι τετοιο τα θες. Καταρχας να ξεκαθαρίσουμε καποια πράγματα, μιας και ειμαι επαγγελματίας εγκαταστατης στο χωρο Hi-Fi, TV Home cinema, PA να σου κανω τις σωστες παρατηρησεις - ερωτησεις.  Ο KODA οπως τον ειδα δεν αξιζει καν να ασχοληθείς. Αρχικα 1. Ποσο μεγαλος ειναι ο χωρος που θες να καλυψεις? 2. Ποσα χρηματα διαθετεις? 3 Τι ειδος μουσικης ακους? 4. Σε ενδιαφερει κατα βαση να παιζεις δυνατα η να ακους με ποιοτητα και αναλυση? Το συστημα θα αποτελειται απο 2 ηχεια (stereo) η θα φτιαξεις Home Cinema? (O KODA ηταν AV απο οτι ειδα). Απαντησε μου σε αυτες τις ερωτησεις και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα σε κατατοπισω 100% οπως και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος.

Ηχεια να φτιαξεις μονος δεν αξιζει. Θελει γνωσεις και μελετη. Πολυ σπανια καποιο χειροποίητο ηχειο παιζει καλυτερα απο αυτα του εμποριου. Υπαρχουν βεβαια και εξαιρεσεις αλλα οι κατασκευαστες τους εχουν ψαχτει πολυ και εχουν δωσει αξιολογα ποσα.

Η προταση απο το thomann ειναι για PA συστημα (club, καφετεριες κτλ).  Αυτα τα μηχανηματα παρολο που παιζουν αρκετα δυνατα δυστυχώς δεν  παρεχουν ποιοτητα στον ηχο αντίστοιχη με αυτη ενος οικιακου setup. Εχουν  σχεδιαστει για να αποδιδουν υψηλες εντασεις (και να τις αντεχουν) οταν  ομως θα παιζεις χαμηλα το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι κουραστικό διχως αναλυση,  σωστο διαχωρισμο, έλλειψη φυσικοτητας διαύγειας και ανυπαρκτο imaging.  Ασε που η κορνα σε μικρο δωματιο σπαει τυμπανα.

Σκεψου σοβαρα αυτα που σε ρωταω και που σου ειπα γιατι λογικα απο αυτα που λες θα μετανοιωσεις πολυ τα χρηματα που θα ξοδεψεις και στο λεω εκ πειρας.

----------


## Phatt

Πολυ ομορφα τα ειπες αγαπητε, αλλα δεν νομιζω ο φιλος μας να ειναι σε θεση να καταλαβει τοσο πολυ για τις συχνοτητες, τις αναλυσεις και την μουσικη εικονα...Καποτε, ολοι πιστευαμε οτι αμα παιζει δυνατα, δεν γινεται να μην ειναι καλο...

----------


## tasarasch

[QUOTE=graphist83;429385]To club η η καφετερια που θα καλυψεις ποσο μεγαλα ειναι? Γιατι οταν ακουω τέτοιους αριθμούς (500W) φανταζομαι για κατι τετοιο τα θες. Καταρχας να ξεκαθαρίσουμε καποια πράγματα, μιας και ειμαι επαγγελματίας εγκαταστατης στο χωρο Hi-Fi, TV Home cinema, PA να σου κανω τις σωστες παρατηρησεις - ερωτησεις.  Ο KODA οπως τον ειδα δεν αξιζει καν να ασχοληθείς. Αρχικα 1. Ποσο μεγαλος ειναι ο χωρος που θες να καλυψεις? 2. Ποσα χρηματα διαθετεις? 3 Τι ειδος μουσικης ακους? 4. Σε ενδιαφερει κατα βαση να παιζεις δυνατα η να ακους με ποιοτητα και αναλυση? Το συστημα θα αποτελειται απο 2 ηχεια (stereo) η θα φτιαξεις Home Cinema? (O KODA ηταν AV απο οτι ειδα). Απαντησε μου σε αυτες τις ερωτησεις και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα σε κατατοπισω 100% οπως και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος.

Ηχεια να φτιαξεις μονος δεν αξιζει. Θελει γνωσεις και μελετη. Πολυ σπανια καποιο χειροποίητο ηχειο παιζει καλυτερα απο αυτα του εμποριου. Υπαρχουν βεβαια και εξαιρεσεις αλλα οι κατασκευαστες τους εχουν ψαχτει πολυ και εχουν δωσει αξιολογα ποσα.

Η προταση απο το thomann ειναι για PA συστημα (club, καφετεριες κτλ).  Αυτα τα μηχανηματα παρολο που παιζουν αρκετα δυνατα δυστυχώς δεν  παρεχουν ποιοτητα στον ηχο αντίστοιχη με αυτη ενος οικιακου setup. Εχουν  σχεδιαστει για να αποδιδουν υψηλες εντασεις (και να τις αντεχουν) οταν  ομως θα παιζεις χαμηλα το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι κουραστικό διχως αναλυση,  σωστο διαχωρισμο, έλλειψη φυσικοτητας διαύγειας και ανυπαρκτο imaging.  Ασε που η κορνα σε μικρο δωματιο σπαει τυμπανα.

Σκεψου σοβαρα αυτα που σε ρωταω και που σου ειπα γιατι λογικα απο αυτα που λες θα μετανοιωσεις πολυ τα χρηματα που θα ξοδεψεις και στο λεω εκ πειρας.[/QUOT

τα ηχεια τα θελω για το σπιτι μου..500 βατ μπορει να ειναι πολλα αλλα μ αρεσει να ακουω δυνατα μουσικη..με ενδιαφερει να καταλαβαινω τι ακουω να μην ειναι και χαλια η ποιοτητα..αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχω πολλα χρηματα για ενα καλο ηχοσυστημα.οχι δεν θελω home cinema 2 ηχεια καλα ειναι.

----------


## graphist83

Τοτε πας σε PA υποχρεωτικα καθως 500W και γενικα παρομοιες εντασεις σε Home Hi-Fi κοστοζουν πολλα. Πχ για ηχεια πολυ καλα τα klipch RF 82. Εχεις ενταση και ποιοτητα αλλα πας κοντα 1000ε.

Οποτε για λιγο κοστος και πολυ ισχυ πας σε επαγγελματικα. Προτιμησε ηχεια EV (electrovoice) Proel κτλ Φθηνα και καλα. Ενισχυτη ισως σε phonic , crown Behringer κτλ. Οσον αφορα την ποιοτητα τα λεω πιο πανω.

----------


## thelegr

Αν για το σπιτι σου μιλας για 1 χορο 30τμ τοτε 200w ειναι ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ για ΔΥΝΑΤΗ μουσικη... Το σπιτι μου (20τμ σαλονοκουζινα, ολο μαζι καμια πενινταρια περιπου τμ) ΚΕΛΑΗΔΑΕΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ με τα 35w της λαμπας (βεβαια αυτο συμβαινει οταν εχω την ενταση στο μισο -> ~20w)... Δεν ειναι αναγκη να εχεις πολλα βατ για να ακους δυνατη μουσικη.... σκευτηκες ποτε αντι για τα βατ να τσεκαρεις τα db των ηχειων

----------


## billtsig

παιδιά εγώ έχω έναν 2x35 και 2 ηχεία 98db σε χορό 4tm + 1 subwoofer 100wrms 

και επίσης (επαγγελματικά ) 2 x 15'' 250w 98db + έναν ενισχυτή 2x 200w σε χώρο 25 tm

----------


## tasarasch

πηρα ενα sub 300 βατ αυτοκινητου και χρειαζομαι ενα crossover.βρηκα ενα στα 150 βατ και ενα στα 400.μου ειπαν οτι αν το cross ειναι περισοοτερα βατ απο το sub δεν πειραζει αλλα αν ειναι λιγοτερα θα το καψει..ετσι ειναι??

----------


## thelegr

Ναι.... Ειναι ενεργο κροσοβερ για sub η παθητικο για ηχεια;

----------


## tasarasch

> Ναι.... Ειναι ενεργο κροσοβερ για sub η παθητικο για ηχεια;



ειναι παθητικο για sub

----------


## PCMan

> ειναι παθητικο για sub



Ποιό γουφερ πήρες?
Αν το οδηγήσεις με ενισχυτή αυτοκινήτου, δεν χρειάζεται ούτε ενεργό ούτε παθητικό crossover.
Αν το οδηγήσεις με ενισχυτή σπιτιού και ο ενισχυτής δεν έχει πάνω του ενεργό crossover, τότε καλύτερα να αγοράσεις *ενεργό* crossover και όχι παθητικό.

----------


## thelegr

εχει να κανει και με το αν ειναι ενεργο η παθητικο sub αυτο που πηρες

----------


## tasarasch

> Ποιό γουφερ πήρες?
> Αν το οδηγήσεις με ενισχυτή αυτοκινήτου, δεν χρειάζεται ούτε ενεργό ούτε παθητικό crossover.
> Αν το οδηγήσεις με ενισχυτή σπιτιού και ο ενισχυτής δεν έχει πάνω του ενεργό crossover, τότε καλύτερα να αγοράσεις *ενεργό* crossover και όχι παθητικό.



με ενισχυτη σπιτιου θα το εχω..γιατι ενεργο crossover?

----------


## PCMan

> εχει να κανει και με το αν ειναι ενεργο η παθητικο sub αυτο που πηρες



 Αν είναι ενεργό Sub, τότε εννοείται ότι δεν χρειάζεται κανένα crossover γιατί υπάρχει ήδη ένα ενεργό μέσα του! Θα το αγοράσεις δηλαδή και μετά θα ανοίξεις για να προσθέσεις το παθητικό crossover?
Οπότε μαλλον είναι παθητικό sub.




> με ενισχυτη σπιτιου θα το εχω..γιατι ενεργο crossover?



 Τάσο, διάβασε εδώ γιατί πρέπει να βάλεις ενεργό.
Σου προτείνω να τα διαβάσεις όλα. Δεν θα έχεις καμία απορία μετά.

----------


## thelegr

επισης αν τον ενδιαφερει υπαρχουν κατι κιτακια στο ιμπεϊ με 3 λμ3886 που κοστιζουν καμια τριανταρια ευρα. Με αλλο ενα 40αρι ευρα περνει και μ/τ και καλοδια διασυνδεσησ και ειναι κομπλε  :Wink: 

Θα κατσω να τα ξεθζψω το μεσιμερι γιατι τωρα πρεπει να ετοιμαστω για το σχολειο.... Σιγα μην πηγαινα αλλα δινουν υλη για τις εξετασεις.... Πφφφφφφφφφφφ

----------


## tasarasch

> Αν είναι ενεργό Sub, τότε εννοείται ότι δεν χρειάζεται κανένα crossover γιατί υπάρχει ήδη ένα ενεργό μέσα του! Θα το αγοράσεις δηλαδή και μετά θα ανοίξεις για να προσθέσεις το παθητικό crossover?
> Οπότε μαλλον είναι παθητικό sub.
> 
>  Τάσο, διάβασε εδώ γιατί πρέπει να βάλεις ενεργό.
> Σου προτείνω να τα διαβάσεις όλα. Δεν θα έχεις καμία απορία μετά.



μπερδευτηκα λιγο..τελος παντων...εγω θελω να βαλω στο ενα καναλι του ενισχυτη μου το sub με το crossover και στο αλλο καναλι 2 ηχεια των 4Ω αλλα πρεπει να τα βαλω σε σειρα η παραλληλα??

----------


## thelegr

λοιπων, αυτο και να το κανεις δεν θα εχεις στερεο ηχο αλλα μονοφωνικο

----------


## PCMan

Δηλαδή μιλάμε για πολύ μπακαλοκατάσταση!
Δεν θα το προσπαθούσα καν στη θέση σου.
Κατ' αρχήν ο ενισχυτής σου είναι χάλια απο παραμόρφωση και δεν κάνει γι αυτή την δουλεια. Τον έχω ακούσει να παίζει γιαυτό το λεω.
Είναι για home cinema και δεν κάνει γι αυτό που τον θες.

----------


## thelegr

> Δηλαδή μιλάμε για πολύ μπακαλοκατάσταση!
> Δεν θα το προσπαθούσα καν στη θέση σου.
> Κατ' αρχήν ο ενισχυτής σου είναι χάλια απο παραμόρφωση και δεν κάνει γι αυτή την δουλεια. Τον έχω ακούσει να παίζει γιαυτό το λεω.
> Είναι για home cinema και δεν κάνει γι αυτό που τον θες.



+1000......

----------


## tasarasch

παιδια εβαλα το sub στον koda μου και στην αρχη επαιζε καλα..μετα το εβαλα λιγο δυνατα και εκει ο ενισχυτης εσβησε..τον ανοιγω αλλαζω τισ ασφαλειες που καηκαν και ξαναβαζω να παιξει..με το που τον ανοιγω ξανασβηνει..και ξανα μου εκαψε τις ασφαλειες...ο ενισχυτης δεν ανοιγει αλλα απο τα ηχεια ακουγεται οτι παιρνουν ρευμα...τι εγινε??????

----------


## PCMan

Μην ρωτάς τα ίδια σε παραπάνω απο 1 θέματα.

O koda av-1300 είναι αυτός που τον άφησες να δουλεύει με αλουμινόχαρτο και αυτός που έπαιζε την πρωτομαγιά στον προφήτη ηλία ή μιλάμε για άλλον? Επειδή ξέρω οτί υπάρχουν 2 av-1300

----------


## tasarasch

αυτο με τον προφητη ηλια δεν νομιζω να το εχω αναφερει..δεν ηταν ο δικος μου παντως ηταν ενος φιλου μου...τον ειχα με αλουμινοχαρτο αλλα εβαλα κανονικες ασφαλειες.αλλαξα 6 μεχρι στιγμης.πριν λιγο εβαλα αλλες και μολις τον ανοιξα εκανε ενα τσαφ και εσβησε παλι.....

----------


## PCMan

> αυτο με τον προφητη ηλια δεν νομιζω να το εχω αναφερει..δεν ηταν ο δικος μου παντως ηταν ενος φιλου μου...τον ειχα με αλουμινοχαρτο αλλα εβαλα κανονικες ασφαλειες.αλλαξα 6 μεχρι στιγμης.πριν λιγο εβαλα αλλες και μολις τον ανοιξα εκανε ενα τσαφ και εσβησε παλι.....



 Όντως, δεν το έχεις αναφέρει!
Πάντως θα σου πω ότι έπαιζε πολύ χάλια ακόμα και με χαμηλή ένταση. Πρώτη φορά ακούω τόσο χάλια ήχο...

Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει. Κάτι θα κάηκε και μάλλον πρέπει να βγάλεις καμια φωτογραφία απο τα εντόσθια του για να δουμε τί είναι...

----------


## tasarasch

> Όντως, δεν το έχεις αναφέρει!
> Πάντως θα σου πω ότι έπαιζε πολύ χάλια ακόμα και με χαμηλή ένταση. Πρώτη φορά ακούω τόσο χάλια ήχο...
> 
> Κάποιο πρόβλημα έχει. Κάτι θα κάηκε και μάλλον πρέπει να βγάλεις καμια φωτογραφία απο τα εντόσθια του για να δουμε τί είναι...



απ οσο ειδα δεν φαινεται κατι καμμενο..εμενα ο ηχος καλος μου φαινοταν..εσυ ησουν εκει και τ ακουσες????

----------


## PCMan

> απ οσο ειδα δεν φαινεται κατι καμμενο..εμενα ο ηχος καλος μου φαινοταν..εσυ ησουν εκει και τ ακουσες????



 Πρώτος πήγα και τελευταίος έφυγα.

Παίζει να δίνατε μεγαλύτερο σήμα από το dvd, μεγαλύτεο απο αυτό που χρειάζεται ο ενισχυτής και γιαυτό να βράχνιαζε έτσι. Το έκανε και με χαμηλή ένταση, άρα επαληθεύεται αυτό που λέω.

Τεσπα, το θέμα είναι ο δικός σου που καίει ασφάλειες, όχι αυτός που έπαιζε εκεί(απ'ότι έμαθα τον πούλησε).
Αν δεν τον ανοίξεις να βγάλεις καμιά φωτο και να σου πούμε τι να μετρήσεις για να βρούμε την βλάβη, δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη.

----------


## tasarasch

πως θα ανεβασω την φωτο???

----------


## PCMan

> πως θα ανεβασω την φωτο???



 Όταν πας να γραψεις απάντηση, έχει έχει εικονίδιο πάνω που λέει "εισαγωγή εικόνας"

----------


## tasarasch

οι ασφαλειες λειπουν.εκει ειναι ο χωρος που μπαινουν 
https://picasaweb.google.com/1184363...85750090356754

----------


## tasarasch

https://picasaweb.google.com/1184363...84686225930722

----------


## PCMan

> https://picasaweb.google.com/1184363...84686225930722



 Ωραίος. Αλλά λίγο πιό αναλυτικα.
Πες μας τι γράφει πάνω στο ολοκληρωμένο(ή αν έχει κιάλλα που έιναι σε ψύκτρα πες τα) που είναι στην ψύκτρα.(λογικά είναι κάποιο lm αλλα ποιο?)

----------


## tasarasch

δεν καταλαβα τι μ λες..:P

----------


## PCMan

> δεν καταλαβα τι μ λες..:P



 Πες μας τι γράφει πάνω του αυτό το μάυρο που είναι βιδωμένο πάνω στην μεγάλη ψύκτρα.

----------


## tasarasch

ποιο μαυρο????

----------


## PCMan

> ποιο μαυρο????



 Τι θέλεις να κάνεις ακριβώς? Να τον επισκευάσεις μήπως?

----------


## tasarasch

ναι.........

----------


## PCMan

> ναι.........



Μ'αυτά που μου λες, δεν νομίζω να τα καταφέρεις ρε φίλε...
Δεν καταλαβαίνεις που είναι το ολοκληρωμένο το οποίο είναι μαύρο και είναι βιδωμένο στην μία και μοναδική ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ψύκτρα!!!!
Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια δηλαδή. Μήπως να τον πήγαινες σε κάναν μάστορα?

----------


## spiroscfu

> Μ'αυτά που μου λες, δεν νομίζω να τα καταφέρεις ρε φίλε...
> Δεν καταλαβαίνεις που είναι το ολοκληρωμένο το οποίο είναι μαύρο και είναι βιδωμένο στην μία και μοναδική ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ψύκτρα!!!!
> *Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια δηλαδή. Μήπως να τον πήγαινες σε κάναν μάστορα?*



Χιουμοριστικό  :Σκέψη: και πρέπει να το κάνη αν θέλει να ξανακούσει ήχο απο αυτό τον ενισχυτή.

----------


## tasarasch

ε τι να κανω ρε φιλε δεν ξερω γι αυτο ρωταω μηπως μαθω.....

----------


## tasarasch

νικο αυτο που μου ειπες ειχε καει τελικα...

----------


## PCMan

> νικο αυτο που μου ειπες ειχε καει τελικα...



 Τώρα είναι κομπλέ δηλαδή?

Να προσέχεις τι ηχεία του συνδέεις. Ένα ηχείο στην κάθε έξοδο και 4Ω. Όχι πιό κάτω.

----------


## tasarasch

ναι ειναι μια χαρα...ο μπαμπας μ μ ειπε οτι μαλλον ακουμπουσαν τα καλωδια....τα Ω και τ ηχεια τ προσεχω....φοβαμαι λιγο για το sub...

----------


## PCMan

> ναι ειναι μια χαρα...ο μπαμπας μ μ ειπε οτι μαλλον ακουμπουσαν τα καλωδια....τα Ω και τ ηχεια τ προσεχω....φοβαμαι λιγο για το sub...



 Όλα οκ τότε. Το Sub μην το βάζεις...

----------


## tasarasch

γιατι???

----------


## PCMan

> γιατι???



 Γιατί δεν είναι για πολλά πολλά αυτός ο ενισχυτής.

----------


## tasarasch

ο δικος σου ο ενισχυτης ποσο ειναι???κανονικα watt

----------


## PCMan

> ο δικος σου ο ενισχυτης ποσο ειναι???κανονικα watt



 2 x 525Wrms στα 4Ω ή 
2 x 350Wrms στα 8Ω ή 
1 x 800Wrms στα 8Ω

Δεν εννοώ ότι είναι μικρός, εννοώ ότι δεν είναι για ζορια...

----------

